# What type of Training collar do you use? (made a mistake on the first thread)



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

We used the top three at different points for different reasons...

Flat collar: 0-9 months. While I was doing the household obedience classes, the instructor didn't allow any training collars (which was fine). 

After we graduated into competition classes, my instructor insisted on switching to a prong or a choke to polish up. 

Prong collar: Used infrequently. Generally when I want quick reactions,etc.

Choke Chain - Our main collar. Please keep in mind this and the prong were not put on to stop pulling or for regular walking. My guy never has either training collar on unless we are training.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I use the flat collar  I have prongs and choke collars from my first 2 goldens but they are kept for sentimental value. I also have harnesses but those are for physical therapy sessions and/or if a dog develops LP and needs to have no pressure (ever) on the throat.

I do sometimes think of using my show choke collars since they really look like jewelry and do not show up in photos....


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

Megora said:


> Please keep in mind this and the prong were not put on to stop pulling or for regular walking. My guy never has either training collar on unless we are training.


Exactly! Casey wears his flat collar just around and for regular walks.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I use a martingale (limited slip collar) with chain instead of fabric between the D-Rings. I find the chain releases faster. Buddy was a collar slipper when I first got him and I am afraid he still might be one.

He does wear a flat collar for ID reasons only.


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

We used the same as Mika (martingale with chain) for training up until about a week ago, when we switched to a prong at the suggestion of the trainer. When out and about for normal walks, we typically use a fabric martingale, just so he doesn't slip out. In the yard and around the house, its a flat buckle for ID purposes (although he's microchipped, too).


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

We work with a regular old flat collar.

I did use the Gentle Leader (actually a Halti, but basically the same thing) when Riley first started showing some aggression toward other dogs. I used it more as a safety precaution than a training tool. I just wanted to make sure that he couldn't pull me off my feet, and with a regular flat collar, he easily could have.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Mosby's Mom said:


> We used the same as Mika (martingale with chain) for training up until about a week ago, when we switched to a prong at the suggestion of the trainer. When out and about for normal walks, we typically use a fabric martingale, just so he doesn't slip out. In the yard and around the house, its a flat buckle for ID purposes (although he's microchipped, too).


Buddy is microchipped, too. The only furbutt that has ever been microchippped. 

I just hope he never needs an MRI since it may not be safe with the microchip :uhoh: but I will cross that bridge if I ever come it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I only use flat collars and a "jewlery" chain one for the show ring. To say "use" is not really accurate, bc we start attention heeling/ loose leash walking from puppyhood without collar corrections. It is very effective. They know where heel postion is through and through, they see it as a rewardable zone even though they long ago faded treats out, and they have played so many choose to heel games of increasingly high criteria that heel is one of their favorite places to be. You couldnt lose Tally in a peanut butter factory, as he loves to heel.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

We're 100% on flat collars here. We use loose leash games to shape and reinforce loose leash skills, with a goal of avoiding collar corrections entirely.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

What is a jewelry chain?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, it is just a term I made up for the gold or silver thin snake chain collar that is so pretty for the breed ring- it is decorative.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Okay... so it is a choke chain.  

I use the same kind with Jacks. We got it many years ago for our first golden - back when they actually sold these in regular stores. We got it because we needed a training collar for him, and we thought that chain was prettier than the others. Well, you can see what we knew back then. Fortunately we didn't really use the collar that much outside of those first obedience classes. Where we dropped out after a few weeks....  

Jacks technically can work well on a regular collar because he's so soft/responsive, but I really like how the light chain doesn't show in his coat.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Martingale for obedience and a harness for K9 Nose Work.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Flat collar for normal training and Easy Walker when we go into the hospitals.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Like Kate (Megora) we use each of the first three collars in obedience training with my girls. During training they typically wear two collars. Always the flat and then either the pinch or slip collar along with it.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

My dogs are trained on a flat collar... I just bought Meir a new leather collar for the obedience ring. 

I would like to say that this past weekend Meir picked up two obedience legs with scores in the upper 190's and placements... He picked up two rally legs with scores in the upper 90's and placements and Connie picked up two obedience legs and first place finishes. Emmett is a High in Trial dog and they have all been trained on a flat collar....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats on the legs Shalva<: 


One of the reasons why my instructor pushed me to switch to a prong or a choke was because she wanted that dog to remain in tight heel position. And she really was one of those who emphasized time and again that people shouldn't just train one level at a time. She wanted all our dogs to be able to work perfectly for utility. Not just for novice. That's why the heeling position had to be trained so precisely. 


This especially hit home for me, because I remember at the place where I trained before, people would train for novice first and not worry about Open at all. So they'd get their novice title - boom, boom, boom - and then get stuck training another year or two trying to get the heeling together for Open, in addition to everything else. More than anything else, you would have a lot of tension on the part of the handlers when it came to taking that leash off right there at the ring gate. At least with novice, you get to "warm up" a little with on leash heeling before they take your leash away.  


But anyway, I'm really grateful for that instructor's pushing and prodding about changing to a training collar back then. I'm very proud of my guy's heeling work. The first trial I ever did with him was at a golden specialty here in Michigan back when he was 2. To give you an idea of the competition, there were 2 people who got OTCH's with their dog at that same trial. And the others were working on their OTCH's or they were top trainers and instructors getting out there with their new dogs. But there is nothing else like the feeling you get when you go out there and you do a clean and perfect onleash and offleash heeling pattern with your dog who is floating right next to you. And all of those people were watching and came up to praise as we came out of the ring. The only points we lost came on the stand (my golden wiggled for the judge). It was disappointing that we NQ'd because of stays, because I know we would have gotten HIT at this show... but that experience is the reason why I'm still training despite the stay problems that my dog has. We have a possibility of greatness, if we just fix the one problem we have. 


All of that I credit to my instructors and how the taught me to train my dog, including all the collar stuff. I imagine otherwise, I'd have stay problems, in addition to a whole mixed bag of other things.


----------



## piston (Apr 18, 2010)

Our pups only have a flat collar when we go out so they have a tag on them...just in case. 99% of the time around the house no collar. For training I use a simple rope with a loop in the end. No effort for correction as they respond really well to vocal commands.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Normally Ben wears the flat collar. In class we weren't allowed to use a prong, because you can't use one for the CGC. For walks around the neighborhood, he wears the flat. But when we are in high excitement areas - especially hiking or exploring any new area - he gets the prong since he completely loses his mind.


----------

